

An amazing parallax effect - altlabs
http://www.kwp.com.au/

======
lvh
Any information as to how this was done, and how we can make our own like
this? Presumably it's not going to happen without a talented artist, but still
:)

------
kevin_morrill
It looks slick, but nothing in the center appears clickable. It took me a
while to figure out there was bottom-left nav I could click on.

~~~
theootz
Some of the middle is clickable, if you can find it :/

~~~
altlabs
From what I worked out, if it is animated, you might be able to click on it.

------
pkulak
I'm just amazed that worked perfectly on my phone.

------
altlabs
Absolutely love the parallax effect.

